# New Gun/Ammo Store in Southwest Ohio



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys/gals. I'm not sure if any of you were aware but there is a new gun/ammo store in South West Ohio. It's called Vandalia Tactical. It has been opened for 2 weeks. I love the prices. Just happed to see the dign on the way to the other gun store nearby. I walked out w/ a box of .300 Win Mags & put a gun in layaway-Oh yea, they have a 60 day layaway, which means its easier to hide the disappering $ from my wife.

I'm not affiliated w/them or anything like that, I just wanted to pass on the good word. Excellant service.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Two weeks and your just now telling us. man Bryan i thought we were friends.lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No man, I jsut foudn about it on friday! Cant wait to get my Coachgun out of layaway. Side by Side 12 ga,w/ 20 inch barrells. "Hello Mr. Home Intruder, can In introuduce you to my friend & the #4 buckshot that he is loaded with"


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea, in case you call, dont tell Jenny!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol coward hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------

